# The worst thing ever



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi All

I can hardly see through my eyes but I discovered my croc dead this morning .....

I have not stopped crying , he was part of my family and im going to miss him so so much

Everything was ok , the temps, the water (torts and fish living)

My DWA officer come and took him today and I might be sending him to Yorkshire for a autopsy to find out why .................

I have never been as gutted as I am right now ......

Just thought I would let you all know .....

Steve


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awwwww man I am so sorry 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, its a bummer!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Really sorry to hear that Fangsy, hope you get some answers.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

omg mate im so sorry to hear this and as i only got to know you the other day talking about the caimens now im gutted for you


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Ah man, thats crap.

Really sorry for your loss, I enjoyed looking on the webcam for him.

Hope you get some answers as to what happened.


----------



## JohnR (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear that mate.


----------



## jin1978 (May 8, 2010)

sorry to hear that, enjoyed watching the webcam


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

So sorry to here of your loss believe me i know how you feel, my 09 new guinea passed yesterday.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

So sorry, terrible news. 

Can you tell me, did he slow down on feeding, stop feeding then die?

Once again, sorry for your loss,
Al


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow, that's crap.

I'm sorry about that 

I loved watching him on the cam aswel, will be missed by many.


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

So sorry to hear that mate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

Xerse said:


> Wow, that's crap.
> 
> will be missed by many.


Never a truer word said.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

So sorry for your loss Fangsy


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your messages, I have never been so devistated ....

Just want to thank you all from my heart for your messages, its funny how a pet like this , that you cant really get close to , I was so close to.

I will miss him so much .....

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear this mate
hope your alright 

Ty,


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Gutted for you Steve. Really sorry to hear it mate.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

That's bad news, sorry to hear it.

We all enjoyed having a play around with the webcam and trying to spot the little fellow.

Hopefully in time we will be watching another croc swimming around. : victory:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you 

I hope one day I will get another one but at the moment too gutted to think about anything.

But hopefully one day .... Im back at work today and nobody here knows as I havnt been in this contract long, but Im sure they wouldnt understand anyway ....

I stood in the enclosure last night and fed the turtles in the pond and just expected him to swim out to see what I was doing as he usually did.

Just stood there and cried instead. 

Thank you agian

Steve



Owzy said:


> That's bad news, sorry to hear it.
> 
> We all enjoyed having a play around with the webcam and trying to spot the little fellow.
> 
> Hopefully in time we will be watching another croc swimming around. : victory:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Unlucky mate. Sorry for your loss. These things happen and believe me I totally understand how felt at the time. Been there, had that happen to me, T-shirt was too expensive and never got the chance to write the book.


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

OMG i wasnt expecting this on the forum today  Im absolutely gutted for you, please share with us what happened, we all loved going on your live cam and trying to spot him. Regards


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

felt like i should say sorry for you loss, i was a keen watcher on the live cam a while ago. please let us know what the COD was.

ben


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Oh Fangsy 
I'm upset for you and I can't even begin to imagine how heartbroken you must feel. 

Mother Nature has a cruel way of doing things sometimes, I hope you can get to the bottom of what caused it too.

I can't even suggest to ask if you're ok, but I hope you'll feel better about it as obviously there was nothing you could've done as it happened so quickly. I'm so sorry for your loss, RIP big guy xx


----------



## zoeu (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to read this :grouphug: I don't post much on the forums, but did enjoy looking at the cam trying to spot him.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Bad luck fella.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry for your loss fella, heres hoping you get some answers as to why he was taken from you so soon.


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. Know how you feel. Lost 3 snakes to the cold this year. Hope you get answers.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

I don;t often reply to threads like this.. however having seen the amount of effort , time and care gone into this project I am truly sorry for your loss.
Dave


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you all , so very much .....


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

:gasp: im so sorry for you mate ,


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Gutted for you dude


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry for your lose, it's certainly a sad time when a pety dies and especially one that you was so close to, it's like family. R.I.P


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

aww man so sorry to hear that, it was a great lil fella
R.I.P


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm not one for replying to threads like this, however I have enjoyed reading all of your other threads and happened to click on this. 

Im sorry to hear that he passed away, the autoposy sounds like a good idea. i would be intereted in hearing the results as he seemd so health before from the pictures I saw. 

Jay


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear that, loved watching him on the webcam


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

sorry to hear that Fangsy. i did wonder why i could not get onto the web cam. and now i know, really sad loss. was good watching. hope you get some answers. its not easy when a pet pass, as if it was a human.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you all very very much, I have found out today that it was too late to get him back off my DWA officer as he had already submitted him to the place that is getting rid of him 

This unfortunately means , I am not going to find out why he died .......

I will , while waiting a few months until I even consider getting another one, do quite a few tests and investigation myself to try to find answers.

But as I said , the Turtles, coldwater and tropical fish in the pond are all fine ......

Thank you all again for your kind words....

Steve


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Would you consider complaining to your council about not being given a chance to get a PM done? Or might that muck up your chances of renewing your licence?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Yea, he did suggest it at the time and I said no (my head was screwed) I didnt want them cutting him about, then I changed my mind , but sods law , too bloody late ....

Steve



Mujician said:


> Would you consider complaining to your council about not being given a chance to get a PM done? Or might that muck up your chances of renewing your licence?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

sorry to here this dude i fell in love with the little guy the first time i saw him


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

fangsy said:


> Yea, he did suggest it at the time and I said no (my head was screwed) I didnt want them cutting him about, then I changed my mind , but sods law , too bloody late ....
> 
> Steve


Perfectly reasonable reaction to what happened mate, I cant say any more condolences as to whats already been said but I hope you know how I feel about your loss.

Snap will be remembered by not only you but others thats lives they touched. I wonder how many crocs can say that?


----------



## tel's viv's (Mar 8, 2010)

i am so sorry to hear that mate,

all my wishes your way.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm really sorry mate. Hope you feel better soon 

All the best

Izzy


----------



## keencarper (Nov 3, 2008)

chin up mate, really sad news.


----------



## MB4125 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sorry about the loss ....


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear mate, all the best


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear that mate :sad:


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

So sorry about your croc mate.
I hope you discover what the cause was so you can learn from this and hopefully avoid it happening again.


----------



## V3NOM (Nov 16, 2010)

i'm so sorry for your loss
couldn't have been anything you did i watched your cam alot that is a mighty fine setup. sorry again.


----------

